# Fat Trout- 3/5



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

The weather was beautiful again this weekend, and was able to get in the water Saturday morning and evening for a little while and catch some fish. The trout have been eating good lately, as every fish was very very fat. Biggest fish caught was around 23" but weighed 4.5lbs. Hopefully they will keep feeding up so I can take one up to Outcast:whistling:

The bite has been very tough during the day, which I believe is because of the incoming tides. On the days with strong N winds or an outgoing tide, the fish feed aggressively. With the incoming tides, they seem to spread out more which means you have to move around a lot to stay on them. With the tides starting to turn around in a week or two, the bite should greatly improve. 

I was using a few different lures. During the day, the BF1 is all I have been throwing. At night, the fluke has been catching the big ones pretty well so it's hard to put down. If that doesn't work or it's windy, I will pick up the swimbait. Either a R.I. Skinny Dipper (5") for when the mullet are going crazy and you know there's big fish around, or the Little Dipper (3.5") when fan casting around. Both are being used with the same hook as the Fluke- 4/0, 1/8oz Gama EWG. All fish were very shallow, 1-2', and all were released. Here's a few pics. 







Looks like this fish had been hooked before....


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Pa Pow!

$olid fish.... thats how its done!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Good trip! Really love the lure setup, reminds me of bass fishing. 

How much damage does a single EWG Hook do compared to a treble?


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

A stud speck!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

NKlamerus said:


> Good trip! Really love the lure setup, reminds me of bass fishing.
> 
> How much damage does a single EWG Hook do compared to a treble?


Yeah those Dippers are awesome lures on Seminole. Use them as topwaters in Spring and as chatterbait and swimjig trailers the rest of the year and they catch fish for sure. 

It really depends how quick you are on the hookset as to how much damage it does. Big trout don't mess around, they fully inhale it on the first bite you feel. Usually hooks them deep but have never gut hooked with that big hook. Usually sticks them in the roof of the mouth. The good part is you really never lose a fish when they eat it. Only time I will keep one of these fish is if it hooks in their gills and that is very rare.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

You've been hammering the big trout. 

Keep it up and thanks for sharing how you caught them.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Jeff, that 2nd photo down is one really fat trout!


----------



## testoner (Oct 18, 2014)

Wow. Great report and it looks like a great day. I haven't had any good Trout in a long while and need to get back at it. How were the takes? Aggressive or subtle? How was your retrieve in terms of how long you let the twitch bait sit before a retrieve?


----------



## Skiff "N" (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks for the report and pictures of your baits. We're you going seedless on some of the baits because of grass in the area or do you just prefer to when fishing those baits?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet...making it worth while!!!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

testoner said:


> Wow. Great report and it looks like a great day. I haven't had any good Trout in a long while and need to get back at it. How were the takes? Aggressive or subtle? How was your retrieve in terms of how long you let the twitch bait sit before a retrieve?


Daytime bites were very subtle. Paused and went to twitch again and the fish were just there. Pauses usually last 2-10 seconds. At night they are very aggressive. When they inhale the plastic it feels like someone just punched you in the arm.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Skiff "N" said:


> Thanks for the report and pictures of your baits. We're you going seedless on some of the baits because of grass in the area or do you just prefer to when fishing those baits?


I prefer this style hook because of the action it gives the baits. They allow flukes and swimbaits to sink horizontally and glide through the water, and they "flutter" on the way down.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Lots of Highly useful tips in here yall... small details pay big dividends


----------



## testoner (Oct 18, 2014)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Daytime bites were very subtle. Paused and went to twitch again and the fish were just there. Pauses usually last 2-10 seconds. At night they are very aggressive. When they inhale the plastic it feels like someone just punched you in the arm.


Great stuff and thanks for the advice. I haven't spent all that much time past sundown out, but with the weather warming, I will. I will slow it down for the daytime.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Lots of Highly useful tips in here yall... small details pay big dividends


Always modifying my approach, dialing things in for each situation. Wind, rain, sun, clouds, dirty water, clear water- all can require some slight changes. Definitely never know when a change up is gonna pay off big.


----------



## gtuck13 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey jeff always a pleasure to read your post. I am learning to be a better angler thanks to you and limit out and many others. Had a question about colors which do you prefer for different water clarity. Like to hear others take on it also. 

Thanks guyz.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Some very nice trout, Jeff. I've got some places that I'm going to have to try the weighted snagless soft baits.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

^^^
Ill keep it simple used as a general rule of thumb but, natural colors in clear water and bold and bright in dirty or low light.

Match the hatch


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

gtuck13 said:


> Hey jeff always a pleasure to read your post. I am learning to be a better angler thanks to you and limit out and many others. Had a question about colors which do you prefer for different water clarity. Like to hear others take on it also.
> 
> Thanks guyz.


 For clear water I like colors as natural as possible. Green is always my favorite for clear water. For stained water, usually stay natural but with brighter colors like purple, blue or white. Dirty, muddy water, color doesn't matter IMO since they aren't gonna see it anyways. Dark colors (green pumpkin, black), chartreuse and white are what I would use in muddy conditions though.


----------



## gtuck13 (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you sir, advice well taking. I have learned to keep it simple use natural colors and mimic the area baitfish colors. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## MeltonW (Jul 1, 2015)

Very nice specks! I appreciate you showing us what you caught them on.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank You Jeff. 
We appreciate your expertise and insight.


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Get em Jeff!

Those are some fine looking specks bud.. Mr. Consistent should be your new screen name! Lol

You could put on a clinic with the way you've been slaying them lately! I'll be your first customer if payment in beer is acceptable! Haha.. 

Great job again.. I'll be lurking this weekend. Hope to see yall out! 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

timjb83 said:


> Get em Jeff!
> 
> Those are some fine looking specks bud.. Mr. Consistent should be your new screen name! Lol
> 
> ...


Thanks Tim! Just figured out a pattern and have been sticking to it. Josh caught a nice 6lber the other night so they are definitely biting consistently. Just gotta stay on them while the bite is good. I'll be out there so I'm sure I'll see you at some point. If you are still wanting to try a baitcaster, I can get a setup rigged up for you to use, just let me know.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice report and fish!


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Great report! I actually had to give it a try myself last Saturday afternoon and me and my partner managed 14 in 1.5 hours before dark all released on this the purple BF1! Like the color Jeff.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

gastonfish said:


> Great report! I actually had to give it a try myself last Saturday afternoon and me and my partner managed 14 in 1.5 hours before dark all released on this the purple BF1! Like the color Jeff.


Pa Pow!!!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

gastonfish said:


> Great report! I actually had to give it a try myself last Saturday afternoon and me and my partner managed 14 in 1.5 hours before dark all released on this the purple BF1! Like the color Jeff.


 Way to go Scott!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

gastonfish said:


> Great report! I actually had to give it a try myself last Saturday afternoon and me and my partner managed 14 in 1.5 hours before dark all released on this the purple BF1! Like the color Jeff.


That is awesome, nice catches Scott :thumbup: Something about that color has definitely gotten their attention. I won't be putting it down any time soon :notworthy:


----------



## LSP552 (May 4, 2013)

Excellent fish and very useful information. Thanks


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

If only I had a BF1 or a LIO1:whistling: hahaha


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> If only I had a BF1 or a LIO1:whistling: hahaha


 I've got some, I'll lease them to you on a weekly rate. 
I'm working on another lure design, it might be the best thing since barbed hooks!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

There is already a LIO1 in production it comes with a Squawk Box that permits a croak sound when twitched.... limit'ed edition


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

barefoot said:


> I've got some, I'll lease them to you on a weekly rate.
> I'm working on another lure design, it might be the best thing since barbed hooks!!


Haha, he may have to rent one after the way it was working last week. I may know a guy that could do some field testing of your new lure:whistling:


----------

